

Ask HN: language choice for dynamic website given our skills - swah

I know many languages but I'm a master of none (I work with HW on my day job). My cofounder works with Java from 9-to-5. Should we go with Django or some Java framework?
======
patio11
Java was my first "real" programming language. I went to a Java school. I did
primarily Java programming at my first job. I've done almost exclusively Java
programming at my current job. I made a business selling downloadable Java
software half just to show people it could be done.

I say this so that when I tell you DO NOT USE JAVA you won't think me biased.
Its strengths are more apparent in Big Freaking Enterprise applications with
teams of dozens or hundreds of people working on them. Its deficiencies are
even more glaring when there are only two of you -- chiefly, the productivity
lag you'll suffer to do even the smallest things.

You'll have a bit of a ramp-up period learning Rails, Django, or your favorite
modern MVC framework of choice. Trust me: it is worth it. It will probably
even make your cofounder a better Java programmer in the bargain.

------
nmp0906
If you want to leverage your existing collective talent, choosing java is an
easy choice. If your co-founder wishes to learn something new & different or
you have a specific use case where python-based frameworks make more sense,
then you choose this route. Both languages have their pluses and minuses.
Without getting into a language war, choose to leverage existing ability, the
best for your use case, or the one that will be most fun and interesting.
After all, if this venture takes off, it is a language you will most likely be
stuck with for some time.

